# Gif/JPG -> Ico



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Any good freeware programs that will let you create icons from Gifs or Jpegs?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *Any good freeware programs that will let you create icons from Gifs or Jpegs? *


Not freeware, but the best program at doing what you want is ThumbsPlus. If there is a format that this program can't read, I'd like to know about it.

Cerious Software

Here are two workarounds that I have had with some success:

.BMP TO .ICO. Simply rename with an .ico extension, the .bmp may be any size, it will appear icon sized on the desktop. .ico created this way will be reported by icon programs as an invalid format.

.GIF to .ICO using Internet Explorer
Highlight .gif / Right click / 'Save Picture as' / Select the bmp extension from the file types drop down menu / Highlight the newly created bitmap in Explorer & rename it with an .ico extension. 
I'm told Netscape did this first but it no longer appears to save images in a .bmp format.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks James, Ill try it later today


----------

